# Chippe



## spencer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
Staying on Marine Parade for an hour or so before our 10pm ferry can anyone suggest a good chippe nearbye?

Regards Bryn


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

When our son was at school there we quite often went to Dolphin Fish bar in the High Street and there is also one in Castle Road.


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Bryn, recommend this chippy, cross over main road from marine parade, via under pass turn right onto road running parallel with main road chippy's on right in 200yds, sorry don't know the name of road

Regard's Alan


----------

